

Are Yelp, GrubHub, and Uber Creating Any Lasting Value? [paywall, try Google] - pbreit
http://online.barrons.com/articles/are-yelp-grubhub-and-uber-creating-any-lasting-value-1438404658

======
pbreit
It's a paywall that you might be able to get around from Google:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Are+Yelp%2C+GrubHub%2C+and+U...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Are+Yelp%2C+GrubHub%2C+and+Uber+Creating+Any+Lasting+Value)

